# New Necrophagist drummer (stabwound vid)



## oompa (Apr 24, 2008)

its is made official that their new drummer will be the old disavowed guy, Romain Goulon.

here is a vid of him playing stabwound (beautiful cymbal work).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/55198-new-necrophagist-drummer.html


----------



## Pravus (Apr 28, 2008)

some serious drum work there! its awsome that he can play this stuff, i wonder if he would be good at creating his own stuff for the new album? thoughts?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Apr 28, 2008)

Doesn't Muhammed do all of it? Kinda like Chuck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 28, 2008)

He did on Onset (programmed drums, not played), but on Epitaph he had other musicians. I imagine he probably does the majority of the writing, I don't know about all though.


----------



## Napalm (Apr 29, 2008)

Great Video Romain Goulon rulessss !!!!! but he seems so bored playing Necrophagist just my opinion though.....


----------



## Edroz (Apr 29, 2008)

Napalm said:


> but he seems so bored playing Necrophagist just my opinion though.....




that's because their material is boring... there! i said it!! 

great players with chops to spare, don't get me wrong, but if you've heard one song from them, you've heard them all...


----------



## neon_black88 (May 7, 2008)

He's pretty sweet. The blasts sound more one dementional than on the album but thats probably just because of the albums production.

And Necrophagist are awsome. They only have two albums, and the second album is way different to their first so I dont know how you can say it all sounds the same.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 22, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> He did on Onset (programmed drums, not played), but on Epitaph he had other musicians. I imagine he probably does the majority of the writing, I don't know about all though.



Yeah, Muhammed writes everything..except he co-wrote "Symbiotic in Theory" with the old 2nd guitarist Christian. Coincidentally, its also the shittiest song on the whole disc and lacks the life the other songs have.

Necrophagist get labeled as nothing but a tech band way too often. Yes they're insane on their instruments but I personally consider them quite melodic. I don't know many bands who can play shit that crazy and still make it as musical as Muhammed does (Martyr pops into my head, Daniel Mongrains insane).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

Martyr is really hit or miss with me, I LOVE their classic songs, Warp Zone, Virtual Emotions, etc. But I can't sit down and listen to a whole disc of theirs, it just gets boring. I can however sit down and listen to a Necrophagist album easily, or Gorguts. 

Also, I really dig Symbiotic in Theory


----------



## drawnQ (Jun 4, 2008)

great vid


----------



## DaveCarter (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome drumming 

Their stuff is insanely written, which I love, but Ive noticed most of the leads/solos seem to be in 4/4 or at least less technically complex. Anyone know of any better examples of leads over a more technical backing?


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what Muhammed used to program Onset with?


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 7, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Martyr is really hit or miss with me, I LOVE their classic songs, Warp Zone, Virtual Emotions, etc. But I can't sit down and listen to a whole disc of theirs, it just gets boring. I can however sit down and listen to a Necrophagist album easily, or Gorguts.
> 
> Also, I really dig Symbiotic in Theory



Symbiotic in Theory fucking stomps!


----------



## p0ke (Jun 8, 2008)

Necrophagist play extremely technical stuff and all that, but I think it's lacking in groove. Sounds too digital, too precise, no emotions in there. But that's just my oppinion.


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 9, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> Awesome drumming
> 
> Their stuff is insanely written, which I love, but Ive noticed most of the leads/solos seem to be in 4/4 or at least less technically complex. Anyone know of any better examples of leads over a more technical backing?


 
Only Ash Remains or Seven, both from the Epitaph album


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 16, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Symbiotic in Theory fucking stomps!


Hell yeah it is quite an amazing song as is all of the album epitaph. That drummer is beastly, he pulls of the songs so easily.


----------



## turmoil (Jun 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> He did on Onset (programmed drums, not played), but on Epitaph he had other musicians. I imagine he probably does the majority of the writing, I don't know about all though.



back before necrophagist were really popular i got to see them at a smaller gig where they were actually out talking to people before they played and i asked the current bass player about this.

He told me that Muhammed writes most everything and, at least with the bass parts, he said that Muhammed's riffs were usually perfect and he didn't even need to/want to change them. 

I wonder how much freedom the drummer gets though. I'm also bummed Marco Minneman didn't do drums for the new album


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2008)

turmoil said:


> back before necrophagist were really popular i got to see them at a smaller gig where they were actually out talking to people before they played and i asked the current bass player about this.
> 
> He told me that Muhammed writes most everything and, at least with the bass parts, he said that Muhammed's riffs were usually perfect and he didn't even need to/want to change them.
> 
> I wonder how much freedom the drummer gets though. I'm also bummed Marco Minneman didn't do drums for the new album



they're really popular??


----------



## MikeH (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait. So was Minnemann only a filler for Summer Slaughter 07?


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 15, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Wait. So was Minnemann only a filler for Summer Slaughter 07?



He was temporary yes, but Muhammad has apparently said that he and Marco will be working on some other material in the near future.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 15, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Yeah, Muhammed writes everything..except he co-wrote "Symbiotic in Theory" with the old 2nd guitarist Christian. Coincidentally, its also the shittiest song on the whole disc and lacks the life the other songs have.


OBJECTION!

I foudn that Symbiotic in Theory had the most life out of anything on that album. It was like a fresh breath at the end of the album!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> It was like a *fresh breath *at the end of the album!



Despite the fact that it's almost exactly the same in structure as Fermented Offal Discharge? Listen to the last 2-2.5 minutes of the song (out of 4 minutes I'd say that's a pretty big chunk) to get what I mean, then do the same for F.O.D  Necrophagist is oneof my favorite bands, but tha's a big "Ooops" moment from them IMO.

Also, have you ever heard Gorgut's From Wisdom To Hate? You'd love it!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 19, 2008)

Every Necrophagist song is pretty dead on in structure. All you have to listen to is one song, then listen to the intro, outro, and beginning and end to the solos and you'll not have missed anything. Don't get me wrong, I love necrophagist. They're incredibly awesome. Just way too repetitive.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 19, 2008)

That guy is seriously good.
You can barely see his snare hand moving.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool vid! He's amazing and Epitaph is a killer album.


----------



## neon_black88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Considering they only have 2 albums and both of them are pretty distinct I wouldn't call Necrophagist repetative. Epitaph took a fresh enough direction from the first album to make me happy, I can't wait to see what they do with their next.

Am I the only one who wishes the original drummer was still in the band? The drumming on Epitaph is perfect. I'm kinda glad Marco is out cause he didn't seem to fit the band IMO, and the parts he changed live wern't for the "better" I rekon.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess since Marco M. is doing other side projects (doing 2 Albums with George Bellas) so doing Necro wasnt gonna work.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Aug 8, 2008)

Didnt Marco play with paul gilbert?


----------



## CoachZ (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 10, 2008)

That guy's pretty impressive.

But hell, he's not even CLOSE to Minnemann.... I'm happy to hear that Muhmamed and Marco will work together in the future =)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 10, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> That guy's pretty impressive.
> 
> But hell, he's not even CLOSE to Minnemann.... I'm happy to hear that Muhmamed and Marco will work together in the future =)



true, but having seen Necro live 2 times, once with marco and once with a real death metal drummer (Hannes), I'm sorta glad Marco was a temporary dude. He's an insane drummer, just doesn't have that death metal sound, feel, and touch IMO


----------



## drmosh (Aug 11, 2008)

Hannes isn't really a death metal drummer either, he had never played a blast beat before going in to record Epitaph he has stated in interviews.
I guess he is a DM drummer now though


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thought I'd bump this just to say that Romain Goulon is a fucking beast! I saw Necro on the summer slaughter last week and holy shit can that guy play drums. The whole show was better! Amazing Performance


----------



## winterlover (Dec 31, 2008)

dude....thats crazy


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Dec 31, 2008)

all i got to say is...HOLY SHIT


----------

